# Gustave & Mieka are in the house! (Lots of pictures)



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We are having a Maltese vacation time! 

Gustave and Mieka are spending a couple weeks with us while Aastha and her husband are having a beautiful weeding in India. 

We are so lucky to have G&M over! Gustave is soooo handsome and well behaved, his eyes are so expressive. Mieka is too much for words, such a doll always ready for snuggles and her fast kisses are irresistible. 

Mieka is Benjamin's sister from Emma (Mieka is Gidget from Nationals) - Two Bellarata Maltese puppies in the house! They look and behave very alike. 

Ok enough talking let's see pictures. 

Mieka & Gustave at the airport








Mieka & Dominic chilling








Gustave! So handsome. 








Mieka & Ben








Can't she be sweeter than this?








Good job (insert dog name here). They all go for a treat!








Too cute for me 








Let's go for a walk!








Awe just pick me up, says Mieka








Let's nap together 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

My prince Ben








Who did that?








Down down down and down. Good boys! Good girl!








Mornings are better with them!








Oh yeah grass!








Isn't she perfect?








And how about this new hairstyle 








Or these ones?








Gustave is ready to play!








And then let's all go nap in bed 








I hope you all enjoy the pictures! Much love from us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

They are all so adorable. Enjoy your house full of white fluffs.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Cuteness overload and boy do you have your hands full!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I will take a couple off your hands!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh joy!! I really enjoyed the wonderful, funny, adorable picture story.

Now, Beatriz, if you get worn out...call me, I'll babysit all four. Wow, imagine six gorgeous fluffs. I have a really big bed and would be happy to use my best sheets for their comfort.:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

How much fun that looks like! OK, maybe not ALL fun, but mostly!


----------



## Lucille'Lulu'Ball (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! Just so dern cute!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wish Steve could have gotten in on the sibling reunion!! Love all the pics - you are the best dog mom ever, Beatriz!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So many adorable faces! How do you find time to get anything done at all??? I hope Aastha doesn't mind that they will go home spoiled! LOL!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

They are all so adorable. How lucky Gustave and Mieka are to have such a wonderful host and hostess.


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

OMG!! too too cuteee! puppies party!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

How can you stand sooooo much cuteness?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow! So cute!! 

How do you like having Four??

Is the little one making you want a girl?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I have no words to express our gratitude to you and Pat. It's so good to know G&M are safe, well loved and having a blast even in our absence. 

Thanks for the pics. And thanks for everything!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh look at all the fun they are having! Such precious babies!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

revakb2 said:


> They are all so adorable. Enjoy your house full of white fluffs.


* We are having a good time!*



mdbflorida said:


> Cuteness overload and boy do you have your hands full!


* There is always a fluff willing to play or snuggle, I'm getting used to this!*



dntdelay said:


> I will take a couple off your hands!!! :wub::wub:


* They are irresistible aren't' they?*



Sylie said:


> Oh joy!! I really enjoyed the wonderful, funny, adorable picture story.
> Now, Beatriz, if you get worn out...call me, I'll babysit all four. Wow, imagine six gorgeous fluffs. I have a really big bed and would be happy to use my best sheets for their comfort.:wub:


* Thank you Sylvia, I'm glad to know you enjoy the pictures. Maybe I'll send them over to you... oh just kidding! :innocent:*



sherry said:


> How much fun that looks like! OK, maybe not ALL fun, but mostly!


* It's been fun! They behave so well... I can't find anything to complain about. Brushing sessions are longer but at least Ben and Mieka's hair are mat free.*



Lucille'Lulu'Ball said:


> Oh my gosh!! Just so dern cute!!!!


:wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow!! I love love love these pictures. They are all so adorable :wub:

Beatriz, you are taking such good care of these two! Aastha couldn't have picked a better auntie to sit for her. It must be so fun being with all four of these cuties at once!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Wish Steve could have gotten in on the sibling reunion!! Love all the pics - you are the best dog mom ever, Beatriz!!


*Steve!! I know... we need to have a reunion one of these days. Thank you so much for the compliment Stacy, it means a lot to me. And thank you one more time for Benjamin.*



pammy4501 said:


> So many adorable faces! How do you find time to get anything done at all??? I hope Aastha doesn't mind that they will go home spoiled! LOL!


*Pam, I'm not really doing much, how could I? So many fluffs to watch and snuggle with it. About going home spoiled, I do too hope she doesn't mind. *:innocent:



TLR said:


> They are all so adorable. How lucky Gustave and Mieka are to have such a wonderful host and hostess.


*Thank you! My boys are so happy having G&M with us, I'm so grateful for Aastha trusting us with them. *



mylilbiscuit said:


> OMG!! too too cuteee! puppies party!!


* We will do it again next year with Lil Peanut joining the team!*



Leila'sMommy said:


> How can you stand sooooo much cuteness?!


* I'll just tell you, my phone is already full with so many pictures and videos!*



Grace'sMom said:


> Wow! So cute!!
> How do you like having Four??
> Is the little one making you want a girl?


*Tori, get out of my head! :innocent: My husband wants a girl badly... we had Emma here and now Mieka, both very in love with him. Let's see what the future brings to us. 
Four is a hand full for sure but as long as they are well behaved like Gustave and Mieka it makes it easier than it sounds. *


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I have no words to express our gratitude to you and Pat. It's so good to know G&M are safe, well loved and having a blast even in our absence.
> 
> Thanks for the pics. And thanks for everything!


You are very welcome, thank you so much for letting us take care of them. I love Gustave so much and now I'm loving Mieka as well. Can't wait to see them reuniting with you and your husband tho, it's going to be so cute! 
Love you both.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

So are you thinking about adding more fluffs to your perfect family!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> So are you thinking about adding more fluffs to your perfect family!


Maybe! A girl might be in our future but we are not in a rush... If one with the right temperament shows up we would be thrilled to give the boys a lil sister  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Now this is fluff heaven :wub::wub::wub::wub:

Looks like you are having too much fun with all of them!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How fun to be babysitting those 2 special fluffs. How are the 4 of them doing together?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, Beatriz - what a perfect quartet!, they're all so cute and look like they're having a blast. Aastha's so lucky to have you and your hubby as sitters. Can't wait to find out more about their Indian wedding too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Ben and Mieka are so similar!

You must be having so much fun with 4 adorable fluffs


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So did anyone fess up on the torn up album cover?  Oh and the 3rd hair style in the group of 4 is my fave!! :HistericalSmiley:


And no....you simply can't get any sweeter than that pic of Mieka sleeping!



I'm just giggling at what type of crowds you attracted when walking all 4 of them together. I walk my 3 together sometimes but tend to take them in shifts so they have better manners. :blush: I'm betting walks with all 4 are truly and adventure!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

joyomom said:


> Now this is fluff heaven :wub::wub::wub::wub:
> Looks like you are having too much fun with all of them!


*You're right... it's a fluff heaven and so much fun! *




Lacie's Mom said:


> How fun to be babysitting those 2 special fluffs. How are the 4 of them doing together?


*I know, I'm very honored to have them over. They all go along very well, Mieka and Benjamin are always together - playing, eating, napping. They love each other! I have to hold her sometimes so he goes chase Gustave around the house with Dominic. *




Snowbody said:


> Wow, Beatriz - what a perfect quartet!, they're all so cute and look like they're having a blast. Aastha's so lucky to have you and your hubby as sitters. Can't wait to find out more about their Indian wedding too.


*It is fun to see how they behave and I am very proud of my boys, they are very welcoming sharing their beds, food, mommy and daddy with no problem! *



Orla said:


> Ben and Mieka are so similar!
> You must be having so much fun with 4 adorable fluffs


*So similar that I get confused sometimes, only if Ben is walking I can tell for sure that's him with his long hair. Such a cuties...*



Crystal&Zoe said:


> So did anyone fess up on the torn up album cover?  Oh and the 3rd hair style in the group of 4 is my fave!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> And no....you simply can't get any sweeter than that pic of Mieka sleeping!
> 
> I'm just giggling at what type of crowds you attracted when walking all 4 of them together. I walk my 3 together sometimes but tend to take them in shifts so they have better manners. :blush: I'm betting walks with all 4 are truly and adventure!


*I'm sure the album cover was Gustave and Benjamin idea! They both are very mischievous... but Mieka was standing right there, taking the blame from her brothers - she doesn't get in trouble, my husband is in love with her!

Our neighborhood is pretty quiet so we might see 5 people around while walking and they go crazy asking all the questions about them, melting away with cuteness! My next door neighbor waits for me outside every day to meet up with the babies. Husband was off since they got here so we went on walkies together, tomorrow I'll do it on my own and I'll let you know how it works with 4 (even tho Mieka goes on the sling after 2 blocks).*


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4husAyjL7I4]Ben & Guga in a walk with Mieka - YouTube[/ame]

Benjamin and Gustave walking and Mieka is trying to catch up!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't be surprised if someone mistakes you for a dog walker and asks for your business card . That happened to me when I lived in Boston and I was walking my 3 wheatens. LOL


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Too cute... and it looks like they're all having so much fun!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Beatriz, I loved each and every one of these pictures. I can tell how happy Gustave and Mieka are with you and how much fun the four cuties are having together! What a wonderful experience for all of you. I wish I could come over and visit too!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

So much fun at the fluff playhouse! I know Aastha appreciates the loving care you're giving her babies, but I bet she's secretly worried they might not want to go home after camp at Auntie B's! I am loving the pix and seeing them have such a good time. Patrick needs a little girl fluff of his own to carry in his sling once Mieka is gone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

All I can do is smile, smile, smile!!! Thank you Lord for creating precious maltese for us to love!!!! Great photos Beatriz!! You are the perfect hostess!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: I WANT TO COME OVER TO YOUR HOUSE, MY DREAM TO HAVE ALL THOSE LITTLE FLUFFS TOGETHER. BET YOUR HAVING A OWNDERFUL TIME. LOVE THE HAIR DO'S:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Great pictures!!! Over load of cuteness


----------

